# "Sidelined", A black and white, off camera beauty dish portrait.



## eric-holmes (Sep 29, 2010)

Beauty dish camera right.
Focal Length: 34mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: (1/200)
ISO equiv: 200


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

C&C?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I really like the stadium seats behind him and the way the sun looks on them.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Derrel. That is also my favorite part.


----------



## phiya (Sep 30, 2010)

I like it, it has a good dramatic feel to it.  Well done. :thumbup:


----------

